# crs FS



## tnt808 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have crs for sale. Different grades available and other shrimp as well. Pm me with your number if interested. local pick up only.


----------



## tnt808 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am also selling a group of Orange eye blue tigers from my stash.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2012)

It's an old thread but just thought I'd try anyway. Do you still have some for sale?


----------

